# Figuritas (Pittsburgh, PA)



## wkg2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

I had posted this to the "Birds Wanted and For Sale" forum, but perhaps it is more appropriate on this adoption forum. 

I need to rehome my four Valencian Figuritas. There is an adult pair (cock is ash red, hen is blue check) and their two offspring (hatched Jan '09, one is ash red, the other black). The adults are 2007 birds, and excellent parents. They are nice looking birds, the hen is especially nice looking and small. The young ash red is a spoiled baby (!) and super tame, just a sweetheart. I'm also very fond of the adult hen, she has a great personality - the adult cock is a blustery fellow but defends his mate/nest with everything he has .

Here's the deal. It is critical to me that they go to a good home(s), so if I can find that home(s) then price will be *very* negotiable. I will not ship. I live in an eastern suburb of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.

If anyone is interested, please email me at [email protected].

Thank you!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk!

I hope you can find good homes for them.


----------

